# More  troops bound for Afghanistan



## GAP (17 Feb 2007)

More city troops bound for Afghanistan  
By MAX MAUDIE, SUN MEDIA February 17, 2007
Article Link

More Edmonton-based soldiers are gearing up for a tour of duty in wartorn Afghanistan. 

About 250 soldiers from 3 Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, as well as the Lord Strathcona's Horse, will depart for southern Afghanistan over the next week. 

Members of 3PPCLI will help train the Afghan National Army in Kandahar Province. 

"It's incredibly important (work)," said army spokesman Cpt. Mark Peebles. 

"The aim is to get them (Afghans) to the point where they can take care of their own security situation. These people are the solution." 

Members of the Lord Strathcona's Horse will replace others who are heading for home, forming the core of the Leopard tank squadron. 

The tanks have expanded the reach and security of operations in Afghanistan. 

Fitted with front-end bulldozer plates, they can plow through rutted terrain and make their own roads. 

The tank's guns can be fired off faster than artillery. 

The first of the departing soldiers, about 75 of them, leave early tomorrow morning.


----------



## MikeM (17 Feb 2007)

God speed, and get some!


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Feb 2007)

Hope that they all come back safe!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (17 Feb 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Hope that they all come back safe!



+1 to that.


----------

